# What year Western Plow brackets will mount up to a 96 Dodge Ram



## Flem (Jan 17, 2010)

I currently have an 83 Chevy with a 7.5' western plow with a joystick control. I am looking for plow brackets to fit a 96 Dodge Ram. The reason is that if the Chevy goes down, we can just mount the plow to the Dodge and go. Will a certain year Ford, or Dodge bracket mount directly to this? What year ranges? I keep seeing plows for Chevy and Ford, but Dodge is few and far between (especially in the old style A frames).

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your help,

Flem


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Flem;963972 said:


> I currently have an 83 Chevy with a 7.5' western plow with a joystick control. I am looking for plow brackets to fit a 96 Dodge Ram. The reason is that if the Chevy goes down, we can just mount the plow to the Dodge and go. Will a certain year Ford, or Dodge bracket mount directly to this? What year ranges? I keep seeing plows for Chevy and Ford, but Dodge is few and far between (especially in the old style A frames).
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Is the joystick cable or electric?

Do the head lights stay with the truck when you drop the plow off, or is this a Uni-mount?


----------



## Flem (Jan 17, 2010)

Everything except the plow stays on the truck (pump, lights, mount, ect.). The joystick is cable and has electric to it. On the Western site in the literature, I believe the call it a conventional plow bracket. I just know them as the "old style". lol


----------



## tmcbroo (Jun 29, 2010)

i have the same question?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

western stopped making the conventional style (lights,pump, etc stays on truck - only plow blade is removed) and went to the unimount (lights, pump, and blade all come off together as a unit) in 1994. you should look up what year plow frames fit you 96 dodge. it may be that 91-97 dodge's share the same mounts (i have no idea - i'm not a dodge guy). if thats the case, then western made the conventional frame from 91-93 that will fit you truck. 

the western website will tell you what year ranges their plow frames fit. just keep your fingers crossed that what fits your 96 also fits a pre 94 dodge. the next step is finding the frame, and thats the hard part. 

or you can always find a conventional western frame from any truck and modify it to fit yours with some cutting and welding.


----------

